# Hymer 660 1990, whats this then?



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anybody have these Truama controls in there cab area of their hymer, and know what they are for? I cany find it in the manual i have?

Just got the wagon, so still working through what it all does!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It looks to me like the summer / winter settings + automatic changeover to your LPG cylinders


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We have a truma heating boiler in cab area. It’s an S class as well, ours has three different heating systems. One blown air in main area, one blown air in cab area and one underfloor wet heating. The cab heating is useful for demisting in the mornings. To heat up quickly have all 3 on at same time.

Dick


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: hymer 660 1990, whats this then?*



wub said:


> Does anybody have these Truama controls in there cab area of their hymer, and know what they are for? I cany find it in the manual i have?
> 
> Just got the wagon, so still working through what it all does!


It is the control for the electrical changeover for your gas bottles. It is mounted above the gas locker in the van under the dash. If to have a look in the gas locker, you will see a number of wires attached to the twin 50mbar regulators.

Mine is not connected to a bottle at present as I have a tank installed.

The box with the switches on turn the system on and operate the electric switch. The rotary control selects the bottle as far as I can remember.

You can turn your gas supply off by simply operating the switch or change over bottles without leaving the van.


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok , yes i can see the wires, now, thanks

some questions 


1)why do i have one green and one red coloured gas regular.
2) can anyone tell me what happens if i only want to carry one bottle?
3) can anyone tell me exactly how these 2 controls work as its gas i dont want to blow my self up! 


The control on the left, says "Duomatic" it has a turning nob that says "Aus", then "somer" (summer i presume) then "winter" (winter i preume) It looks like you can turn the nob to any one of these 3 positions, is this to do with the gas or something else?

The control on the right says "Gasfemschalter", has two switchs, first says "Aus" on the top and "ein" on the bottom, this switch will switch. the second switch just says "starter" on the bottom and this can only be pressed and held, otherwise it springs back

anybody have the same?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Gasfernschalter...........Gas remote switch.
Aus.............................Off.
Ein..............................On.
The 'starter' switch is to ignite the gas.....as on a cooker/heater etc. :wink:


----------

